# What's the point?



## London Ben (Sep 29, 2011)

What keeps you going?

What do you live for?


----------



## jake4569 (Sep 29, 2011)

Better than not existing


----------



## TheUndeadPhoenix (Sep 29, 2011)

Dreams and ambitions for some, like me

Some people just shoot up and wait for death


----------



## Stimp muffin (Sep 29, 2011)

Seeing the country before it fades away. Also, You're not living if you aren't risking it.


----------



## JackieBlue (Sep 29, 2011)

the very miracle that anything "lives" at all......much less continues to live.


----------



## Earth (Sep 29, 2011)

My dog.


----------



## Ean (Sep 29, 2011)

coffee in the morning


----------



## Earth (Sep 29, 2011)

...and my four cats


----------



## Earth (Sep 29, 2011)

That's it......


----------



## JaimaJaima (Sep 29, 2011)

the hope that maybe i can create a small change in things, open someone's eyes, change someone's life.


----------



## trash diver (Sep 29, 2011)

We are all genetically hard wired to survive.


----------



## eclipse (Sep 29, 2011)

to see whats gonna happen NEXT......


----------

